# Ebay Chicken Coops



## mysnakesau (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone know much about these timber coops listed on Ebay? 


chicken house chicken coop chook house | eBay

What are they like as far as weather-resistance is concerned? I know they aren't as large as they look in the photos but would really like get something ready made that is simple for me to put together. I am very unhandy and my husband isn't interested in helping me build anything. He hasn't said so but I know he will tell me I can't have chooks if I bring the topic up, so its a little project I plan to begin and complete in a week while he is away on his holiday. I am looking particularly for one with free freight and want to keep up to 10 bantam chickens, depending on how big they are compared to room in the coop that I get.

I want to let them free roam during the day but they will need to be locked up at night, and I will sit their coop on strong mesh so predators can't dig under and get in to them.


----------



## MesseNoire (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they're made from "fir wood" I use them inside for the rabbits, and we just had the house flood, so not really weathering, but they seem pretty alright. However, the wood is pretty cheap and feels like it will break pretty easily. 
I put mine together in no longer than 5 minutes, all you need is a drill or screwdriver.


----------



## tarzans_girl (Jan 31, 2012)

I have something similar to these and have some things to look out for:

- Get one with proper roofing, not wood roof and you will probably need to recoat them every 1-2 yrs depending on location.
- make sure any windows have mesh to stop snakes.
- make sure they have proper roosts (round so they can grip and not hurt their feet) and at different heights so the "pecking order" is right and there won't be - squabbles. (you can always add more) I found most of these have improper roosts.
- If you are going to keep up to 10 you will probably need at least 4 roosts.
- Make sure the nesting boxes have a lid that is slanted to repel water (I made this mistake and have to replace my nesting boxes as they have rotted - they were made from chip unfortunately and the roof didn't extend over them enough)
- It is handy to have one that you can move around or easily clean as this helps reduce mite/lice/worm infestation. I used to move mine every 6 months but am about to convert a cubby into a second house and move the chooks instead as it is large and heavy and after 5 years is starting to rot and fall apart. Bear in mind I have not re-coated mine and I'm in a very humid/ wet area.

Another thing to consider esp with that many chooks is an attached run so that they can get out of each others way until you let them out.
I'd start with just 3 or 4 hens though. Also check on your local council's regs as there may be a limit to how many you can keep depending on property size and zone.

Finally NEVER underestimate a foxes ability to get in! have locks on doors and nest boxes.

If you haven't got a chook book yet then I recommend Jackie French's Chook Book. most libraries have it. And one called keeping chickens naturally (can't remember the author).

Hope that helps!


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 31, 2012)

I have an old shed that I want to work on, to fix it up to become a nice, large pen. But I want chooks yesterday. When I'm worried that if my husband sees me start to attempt to do up the shed he will know what I am up to and will stall my progress so that I forget about getting them. So I don't mind spending the money on a ready made coop to get me started. I reckon I can do ok with the shed, but I want a decent fence around it, with mesh on the ground and roof to keep the foxes away from them.

My mum told me to get geese because the geese will attack foxes and keep them away.


----------



## tarzans_girl (Jan 31, 2012)

Kathy,

Why doesn't your hubby want you to have chooks? Maybe you can woo him with the idea of fresh egg omelettes and better tasting cakes  They do taste significantly better than shop bought. Even shop bought organic free range.


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 31, 2012)

Spend the cheap chook pen money on a copy of 'the female eunuch' instead.."he will tell me I can't have chooks"?? ARGH. Egg his house! Ok, not the last bit.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 31, 2012)

My husband just isn't an animal person, and doesn't like to have animals or anything really, unless there is money to be made. Otherwise he considers it wasted money. But I am pretty sure he won't make me get rid of them once I have them so the idea is to bring the omelette makers in while he isn't looking and then he will see they aren't that bad and that there is a benefit to them. Then he can enjoy his eggs, and sell them while I get to enjoy interacting with the animals.


----------



## BJC-787 (Jan 31, 2012)

i have the first one on that list and it is a good coop but wouldn't fit any more than 4 bantams in it.


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 1, 2012)

BJC-787 said:


> i have the first one on that list and it is a good coop but wouldn't fit any more than 4 bantams in it.



I think our local produce store has this one set up in their shop. I looks like it, and it is very tiny. I think I'll go the next size up, but still only get 4 or 5 to start with. 

I'd hate to let them out to free roam and they all run away. How long does it take them to learn that here is their new home?

Thanks for the input. I still will get one, but might waterproof it up a bit more, but put it under my carport for a while, at least until the rain clears up.

Do you still let your chooks out when its raining? I guess they'll stay put if they don't like the rain. We've had so much and it don't look like stopping for a while. Weather forecast is predicting 70% chance of major flooding in our area, so looks like I'll have some indoor chookies for a little while  oh wouldn't my husband be impressed with that.... :lol:


----------



## CameronWright (Feb 1, 2012)

i have one of these purchased of ebay and i keep my ferrets in it, its working great so far had for about 1 1/2 years and the only couple of things are that the some off the walls/roof are fading and that, and also mine has a metal tray for them to **** on and easily removable but if u leave the **** there for to long the tray rusts and whole start.


----------



## tarzans_girl (Feb 1, 2012)

My chooks go out in light rain. If its really bad they hide in the shed or under my house. They will even come in the house given a chance!
Keep them locked in for a couple of days to get used to going to bed there at night and they will come back each night then. If you are going to introduce more hens later on then make sure you put them in at night so there won't be squabbles. just add them to a lower perch and then you'll have to keep them in for a couple of days too. They will take a few days to establish the hierachy then all should be good.
I have a neighbour who happened to put 2 new chickens in during the day thinking it would be ok as they had a large area to roam. She went out for the day and when she got back, all that was left of the new chooks was their feet. The others had killed and eaten them.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 1, 2012)

Ive thought of using these as python enclosures.


----------



## Jeannine (Feb 2, 2012)

*dont know about chookies but i wouldnt mind one for my BD with some extra's to make sure she cant escape, would also put wire under it to stop her digging out of it

thanks for putting this in here, never knew such things existed before and ive been looking at something to use as an outdoor enclosure for her as both of us arent physically able to build anything from scratch plus have none of the equipment needed to do so
*


----------



## serpentine (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi have you seen the zincalume garden shed type chook pens they would house more like the 10 bantams you are hoping to keep and they are depending on the size you buy cheaper and more robust. Check them out on bunnings web site. Bruce


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Bruce

Wow. That is a fantastic price for something so much bigger. Thank you for that.  Would it be big enough for about 3 or 4 ducks? I am actually having a go at converting an un-used shed into a chook pen. But I also want to keep some bigger chooks as well as the little bantams, and also some ducks and maybe geese which I presume will all need to be housed separately? 

Here is a what I've done with my shed. How lucky for me to find a piece of mesh the perfect size to cover the gaps at the end of the shed there, and I have dropped some other mesh sheets on the floor which I will cover with dirt.

tarzans girl said never to under-estimate a fox's ability to find a way in to the pen. Under the door here I couldn't put mesh or it will jam the door. Should I dig out that area to drop some mesh in lower, or do you think it will be ok? And don't suggest to change the door to open outwards, I wouldn't know how to and don't want to ask my husband, just yet.


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 10, 2012)

First attempt to wheelbarrow dirt in there! FAIL. I overloaded the wheelbarrow with dirt and thought I was doing well moving it till I hit a newly dug out drain. It weight shifted and I tried so hard to stop it tipping, but over she goes. I got cranky but stood the wheelbarrow back up, but left the dirt that fell out, behind. Another 2m I do the same, this time losing the lot. I got cranky and gave up. Just like the team players on biggest loser, when the going gets tough they sit and cry. Yeah I did that but now I think its funny and next chance I get, and I going to get the dirt in there and I won't give up.


----------



## serpentine (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Kathy the coop is looking good. It will house your ten bantam's as long as they free range daily. Ducks and geese will need a much bigger area to house with a pond and they will like to move around at night.Good luck with your builds. Bruce


----------

